# Where to buy soft drinks in quantities



## OnTheWagon (27 Jul 2004)

Where is the best place to buy soft drinks such as 7Up, mineral water, coke etc - I would be thinking of buying at least two trays ( 24 bottles per tray ) of each type at any one time - so not exactly massive bulk but neither just a few here & a few there ?


----------



## Guest (27 Jul 2004)

Have you tried the Aldi and Lidl own brands as they are pretty cheap even at retail prices.


----------



## N0elC (27 Jul 2004)

Do you know someone who could lend you their cash and carry card, so you could get them wholesale ?


----------



## cardigan (28 Jul 2004)

*soft drinks*

You will find they sell them in the many Afro-Caribbean stores and Asian supermarkets around the city for a very reasonable price.  I can't remember how much they are exactly but they are pretty cheap in SO KEE KO on Emmett Road in Inchicore, it is an Asian store for both regular and wholesale, I see people buying coke, 7up etc. there all the time.


----------



## neonitrix (28 Jul 2004)

*Re: soft drinks*

I actually find if you ring around a few cash and carrys you will find one that will agree to see to you as a member of the public and not a business.

Neonitrix


----------



## BlueSpud (28 Jul 2004)

You will not get much of a deal in the c&c, where you win with those guys is as you buy loads from them you get a discount.  A lot of retail stuff is cheaper in Tesco/Dunnes.


----------



## buns (9 Aug 2004)

*Try JC's in Swords*

If you're in the Swords area JC Savages on the Rathbeale Road always has loads of drinks etc at knock
down prices. About 39c per can for diet 7up/pepsi


----------



## Brynick (9 Aug 2004)

*Re: Try JC's in Swords*

Was in JC's yesterday and got 24 cans of club orange for just over €9 and 24 bottles of Rolling rock for €19.99. JC's is the business!


----------

